# Chile's Carne Asada Marinades



## chilerelleno (Feb 15, 2019)

Carne asada is a big time favorite of mine and it is very easy to make.

*Carne Asada*
Several pounds of Skirt or Flank steak marinated over night in a tasty marinade of citrus juice, soy sauce, fresh garlic and various other ingredients.

The citrus, soy, salt and garlic are the basics of any carne asada marinade.
Those four alone can deliver up a delicious pile of Carne Asada.

Citrus Juice,
lime, lemon, sour orange, orange and pineapple are the most commonly used citrus juices.
Amazing natural tenderizers.
I prefer my juices fresh with plenty of pulp if possible.
_***To mimic Sour Oranges for this or other Mexican recipes such as Carnitas or Puerco Pibil, just mix 1:1:1:1 Grapefruit, Orange, Lime juices and vinegar.***_
Soy Sauce,
believe it or not but soy sauce is found in many a Mexican kitchen, and is almost always used in a carne asada marinade.  It is a key ingredient for the Umami flavor it adds to the beef.  I also often add a splash of fish sauce.
Salt, 
the one spice that can bring out the most flavor in almost anything.
Another natural tenderizer.
And without it, we die.
Garlic, 
what can one say, garlic is one of the many gifts from the Garden of Eden.
This wonderfully pungent, spicy  and flavorful bulb is world renowned in cooking.

Other herbs/spices.
Don't be afraid to let your inner chemist out.
Chiles, pepper, cumin, cloves, allspice, coriander seed, Mexican oregano, cilantro and more.

I don't think any two of my carne asada marinades are ever exactly the same.
Sure, I've a basic recipe written down but I usually measure by eye and freely substitute and/or add according to what I have on hand and how spicy I want it.
I just make sure I've enough to cover my meat in the bag or bowl.

*Example#1*
1/2C oil
1/2C vinegar
Juice and zest of 4-6 large limes
1/4C Sour orange juice
1/8c Soy sauce
2 jalapenos or Serrano chiles, minced
1/2C cilantro, chopped
4T garlic, minced
2T salt
1T each ground pepper, cumin, chile powder and Mexican oregano
1/2t cloves, ground

*Example #2*
Juice and zest of 6 large limes
1/2C Sour Orange juice
1/8C Soy sauce
1/8C Worcestershire sauce
3 large Jalapenos, finely minced
1/2 med Onion, finely minced
3T Garlic, minced
1/2C Cilantro, finely chopped
2T salt,
1T each ground pepper and cumin
* 
Example #3*
1/4C Olive oil
1/2C Orange or Pineapple juice
Juice and zest of 2 large limes
1/4C Soy sauce
2T fish sauce
4 large garlic cloves, minced
1 Jalapeno chile, minced
1/2C cilantro, chopped
2T salt
1T each pepper, cumin and Chile powder

Marinate meat over night, and then grill over VERY HIGH heat 3-5 minutes on each side.  You want to get a really good sear/char for the added flavor.
Definitely want to let the meat rest for the best juiciness after slicing.
Slice at an angle, thin 1/8"-1/4" strips across the grain.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 15, 2019)

Looks terrific Chile.  Definite like. I just ran across this Carne Asada recipe and printed it recently but haven't tried it yet - and I just picked up a flank steak today. Decisions,decisions,decisions!

Carne Asada Marinade

2 limes juiced
4 cloves garlic crushed
1/2 cup orange juice
1 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 cup olive oil
1 jalapeno minced
2 tablespoons white vinegar

I will say that I like the looks of your recipes because they have soy sauce in them, which is always what my mom used in her recipe for flank steak.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2019)

The recipes sound good. Now if I could only find Flank Steak around here. I won't pay the Rib Eye prices they want for Skirt Steak!...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 15, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The recipes sound good. Now if I could only find Flank Steak around here. I won't pay the Rib Eye prices they want for Skirt Steak!...JJ


Tell me about it, those both used to be inexpensive cuts... Once upon a time.


GATOR240 said:


> Looks terrific Chile.  Definite like. I just ran across this Carne Asada recipe and printed it recently but haven't tried it yet - and I just picked up a flank steak today. Decisions,decisions,decisions!
> 
> I will say that I like the looks of your recipes because they have soy sauce in them, which is always what my mom used in her recipe for flank steak.


Growing up and living around/with Mexicans I don't think I ever saw a carne asada recipe without soy sauce.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 15, 2019)

I'll drive a couple up to you if you want Chef... been up that direction a few times. Nice country.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Tell me about it, those both used to be inexpensive cuts... Once upon a time.
> Growing up and living around/with Mexicans I don't think I ever saw a carne asada recipe without soy sauce.


I wonder if the soy sauce was accidentally left out? Like you, I think soy sauce when flank steak is mentioned.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> I'll drive a couple up to you if you want Chef... been up that direction a few times. Nice country.



No special trip. But if you find your headed up the beginning of any month, send a PM...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2019)

This one is in the back pocket, waiting for my next trip to Costco. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks great Chile!
Thanks for posting the recipes!!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 16, 2019)

Trying this today John, thanks for posting the recipes.  We love Mexican food but don't have a lot of experience making the authentic stuff.  Happy Father's Day my friend!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 16, 2019)

Al'right, I hope you enjoy it as much as we do.
Thanks and my pleasure, thanks for the like too.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks for this recipe Chile!

Now I want to go right back out to get some beef and limes!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 16, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Thanks for this recipe Chile!
> 
> Now I want to go right back out to get some beef and limes!


Welcome, always like to share.
Hope you try it and like it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 22, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Al'right, I hope you enjoy it as much as we do.
> Thanks and my pleasure, thanks for the like too.



That was awesome John... put in the vac tumbler for 45 min.  Charred with some RO lump on the kettle.  WOW!!!!  That is some top notch stuff...  Thanks again!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 22, 2019)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That was awesome John... put in the vac tumbler for 45 min.  Charred with some RO lump on the kettle.  WOW!!!!  That is some top notch stuff...  Thanks again!!


----------

